# Jabulile



## zulurita

Thought I had better write about Jabulile in the pets section.

Those posting in the early birds section will know she is poorly.

At 12 1/2 yrs old she is generally quite good for her age and did some good walks in the Pyrenees in Sept/Oct. 

She was diagnosed with Osteo Arthritis Nov 2008 but has responded well to the Cartrophen injections. One blip in June at Honfleur which was due to her falling from mh step and needed Previcox and Tramadol but since then fine and quite bouncy with no limping.

Christmas Eve she gave a little cry when Judy was stroking her. We thought perhaps it was the arthritis as she was eating well and her normal self.

We gave her a Previcox with food. Later that evening she started getting agitated, wanting to go out the front door and roam the streets. Didn't want the field! Then she started stretching (sign of tummy pain) and scratching the carpet. As we had some Tramadol gave her one of those tablets. This also didn't help.

Phoned the vet 10 pm who said give her a half of Rantidadine tablet (Zantac). Luckily I had some.

This didn't settle her and at all and she was shaking with the pain. There was NO vomiting and NO diarrhoea. 

I tried laying down with her and stroking her but by midnight I gave her another Tramadol as it was 6 hours since last one.

Eventually she calmed down (after 02.30) but was just laying in front of fridge and staring.

Christmas Day contacted the emergency vet and she gave her an injection for the pain and something else. Of course at the surgery she goes in bright eyed and tail wagging!!

Lunchtime though she was still stretching and still seeming to be in pain. Phoned vet again (must have loved me Christmas Day) and told to go back at 2 pm as she could give her more pain relief by then.

So back we go for that plus she gave her something to help her sleep. Temperature at this stage normal. She also had 2 X-rays which seemed normal. She did then settle and had a good night.

Boxing day much brighter but crying++ she had eaten a light diet as per vet. By late afternoon whe was still crying. So phoned vet who said feed her something light and phone/come down at 7 pm if still like it.

Well Jabu didn't want just a light diet, she seemed ravenous! So gave her her normal food and it was amazing she stopped crying immediately.

Well Sunday she was relaxed, Monday morning not too bad but by Monday afternoon we could she she wasn't right.

Tuesday we went to see the vet and she took some blood for testing and did a dipstick on the wee (this was normal). Again Jabu pretended all was ok!

By Tuesday pm 2 pm she started acting strange again and seemed in pain. And she REFUSED her supper.

So vets again and three more injections one of which included a NSAID (anti inflammatory). Temperature was 104 deg this time. Sleepy by time we got home and had to carry her in doors.

However after an hour she has crouching in pain and in a terrible state. She only settled after 1 am. At 3 am she was sleeping.

We are just wondering if the NSAID's do not agree with her?

So vet had asked us to bring her in this morning as 3 vets would be there to discuss her case and probably do a scan.

This morning she did have a wag in her tail and she was looking for food. 

I am just hoping that they do see some symptoms whilst there as she tends to go in wagging her tail! Although the vet last night could see she was distressed.

So now on tenderhooks waiting to find out if they have found anything!


----------



## CaGreg

Hi.

Sorry to hear about your lovely dog. They can really give the run about, being so ill at one minute and then seeming to recover again. I remember posting about Hanna's great recovery here during the summer, but on balance we had to let her go a few days later. 
Hopefully the vets will find something treatable and she will recover.
Dogs seem to stay so well for so long and then suddenly go downhill.
Fingers crossed for you all.

Ca


----------



## zulurita

Yes thats my worry, just wish we knew what it was making her so distressed. Its so awfull watching her in pain even though shes had something for it.

We worry that the vets will think we are neurotic, especially when she goes into the surgery wagging her tail and bright eyed (apart from last night).

Still they can see from her records, she never went to the vets apart from her vaccinations for years until Nov last year when the arthritis started. To look at her you wouldn't think she had arthritis.


----------



## CaGreg

Even the night that we finally had to let Hanna go she was in the waiting room in the vets, wandering around, being sociable, making a liar out of us all. She had kidney and liver failure and was miserable most of the time at home and we knew that we could let her live for another few weeks but for what? 
But I know what you mean about being all happy and tail wagging. 

Ca


----------



## Hezbez

Oh, if only they could talk!!

They could tell us what's hurting them, when it's time to call it a day  , and also tell us how much they enjoy and appreciate how well we look after them :lol: 

Rita - your vet knows that you know your pet inside out, and even if she is giving you the runaround and is putting on an act when in the surgery, your vet will be very aware from what you tell them that all is not well.

Fingers crossed they find out what's wrong soon, and that it is easily fixable.

Get well soon doggie!


----------



## carolgavin

Hoping today will bring some results and discover what is wrong with the poor wee soul.


----------



## Briarose

Rita as you know I am thinking of you and waiting for news.


----------



## zulurita

I haven't heard anything yet. They have given me a mobile number to ring (after 3 pm) straight through to the nurse caring for Jabu (that is if we do not hear anything before then). 

Time does seem to drag when you are waiting.


----------



## locovan

Oh Rita we are all wishing that the outcome will be easy and treatable.
Bless xx


----------



## Suenliam

Fingers crossed that all can be easily treated.

Sue


----------



## zulurita

Well it is good news so far  

Vet has just phoned and said Scan is ok, Bloods ok, just waiting for a Pancreatic result to come back.

She has been examined by others and cannot find anything wrong! She is apparently bouncy and fine down at the surgery.

I mentioned the fact that both Christmas Eve and last night she seemed in a lot of pain both after having NSAID one orally and one sub-cut injection. Vet didn't seem to think that was significant.

So plan is 5 day course of Omeprazole (for ? ulcer) and some calming medication. And for us to act normally around her and not seem worried!

Well, we tried to ignore the strange behaviour! But couldn't ignore the obvious stress on the two nights concerned.

Vet asked if she'd had a recent upset, bang etc and the only thing is Judy's fall on the ice Wednesday early am, Judy did cry out and in a lot of pain and I had called the ambulance. Jabu was subdued that day.

However Judy is up and about now so would have thought Jabu wouldn't still be affected by that, but then you never know.

Anyway just absolutely delighted that there is nothing serious going on. Just hope it was the cocktail of drugs last night making her act as though she was in pain!

Would love to know why she started acting strangely and why she cried in pain Christmas Eve, and why she had a high temp yesterday evening.

Anyway must go as We can collect her at 3.10 pm.


----------



## litcher

I'm so pleased to hear that everything seems to be ok.

Here's hoping she settles back into her normal behaviour very soon. 

Viv


----------



## Sgt411

Hi Rita and Judy,
Just picked up your post concerning Jabulile. So sorry to hear that things are not right. We can imagine what you are going through. We know how much you both love that dog. I remember the fun we all had when we met on the Fog Tour, Fingers crossed.

Keith and Lynda x


----------



## Briarose

Rita so glad that you have good news...................I bet you will find it hard to be normal with her as you will be wanting to fuss her.


----------



## JockandRita

zulurita said:


> So plan is 5 day course of Omeprazole.........


I'm on that daily. 8O ............ :lol: 
Och well Rita, if it's good enough for me, it's good enough for a man's (or a woman's) best friend. :wink:

I am just glad that there doesn't seem to be anything major to worry about. That alone will be comforting news for you and Judy.

All the very best with Jubilile, and her medication over the next few days.

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Jabu*

Hi Rita

I have been sleeping since lunchtime and so am just catching up on this.

Glad to see that Jabu is on the up, keep us posted re the pancreatic tests.

Russell


----------



## CaGreg

Good news,
Just remember when she grows up you can tease her about all this    

Ca


----------



## zulurita

Well every test was negative  and no strange behaviour whilst at the vets :roll: 

We are absolutely delighted but apart from the ? stress issue we ourselves are at a loss to explain the "what seemed like pain" symptoms.
and of course the high temperature yesterday.

Having had a good day on Sunday and Monday morning we find it strange it should all start again. 

There hasn't been any sudden loud noises (vet asked about that) or lots of visitors to upset her. We can only think that Judy's fall must have upset her.

So we will see how Jabu is on the ZYLKENE anti stress medication. It is a natural product with no side effects. The Omeprazole will help as well.

She has been fine since she came home and has eaten her supper ok and had a nice walk.

At the moment she is relaxed and lying on her bed.  

They all think she is good for her age 12 1/2yrs  

Now just need to win the lottery as this little episode means we are £400 lighter :roll: But she is worth it  

Thanks for everyones concern & posts.


----------



## Briarose

zulurita said:


> Well every test was negative  and no strange behaviour whilst at the vets :roll:
> 
> We are absolutely delighted but apart from the ? stress issue we ourselves are at a loss to explain the "what seemed like pain" symptoms.
> and of course the high temperature yesterday.
> 
> Having had a good day on Sunday and Monday morning we find it strange it should all start again.
> 
> There hasn't been any sudden loud noises (vet asked about that) or lots of visitors to upset her. We can only think that Judy's fall must have upset her.
> 
> So we will see how Jabu is on the ZYLKENE anti stress medication. It is a natural product with no side effects. The Omeprazole will help as well.
> 
> She has been fine since she came home and has eaten her supper ok and had a nice walk.
> 
> At the moment she is relaxed and lying on her bed.
> 
> They all think she is good for her age 12 1/2yrs
> 
> Now just need to win the lottery as this little episode means we are £400 lighter :roll: But she is worth it
> 
> Thanks for everyones concern & posts.


Brilliant news Rita. I am just so happy for you all, lets hope that it was just one of those things that has now passed. We were shocked at the Vets yesterday, it was a different vet to the one that normally deals with our dogs..........I have seen him there before though so maybe he is a new partner - anyway he checked Rolo all over (ref the lump) and also weighed him, I would say we were in there over 5 minutes, when it came to paying he said 'no charge this time as I haven't really done anything' the waiting room was full and they were really busy so we were shocked esp as once in March Cambs, with our old yorkie we were charged something like £35 for a five minute consultation.

We put some money in the collection boxes on the counter.


----------



## Losos

Rita - What can I say I'm just pleased that she is geting better - if only they could tell us what's wrong - will be watching for updates


----------



## zulurita

Briarose said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well every test was negative  and no strange behaviour whilst at the vets :roll:
> 
> We are absolutely delighted but apart from the ? stress issue we ourselves are at a loss to explain the "what seemed like pain" symptoms.
> and of course the high temperature yesterday.
> 
> Having had a good day on Sunday and Monday morning we find it strange it should all start again.
> 
> There hasn't been any sudden loud noises (vet asked about that) or lots of visitors to upset her. We can only think that Judy's fall must have upset her.
> 
> So we will see how Jabu is on the ZYLKENE anti stress medication. It is a natural product with no side effects. The Omeprazole will help as well.
> 
> She has been fine since she came home and has eaten her supper ok and had a nice walk.
> 
> At the moment she is relaxed and lying on her bed.
> 
> They all think she is good for her age 12 1/2yrs
> 
> Now just need to win the lottery as this little episode means we are £400 lighter :roll: But she is worth it
> 
> Thanks for everyones concern & posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant news Rita. I am just so happy for you all, lets hope that it was just one of those things that has now passed. We were shocked at the Vets yesterday, it was a different vet to the one that normally deals with our dogs..........I have seen him there before though so maybe he is a new partner - anyway he checked Rolo all over (ref the lump) and also weighed him, I would say we were in there over 5 minutes, when it came to paying he said 'no charge this time as I haven't really done anything' the waiting room was full and they were really busy so we were shocked esp as once in March Cambs, with our old yorkie we were charged something like £35 for a five minute consultation.
> 
> We put some money in the collection boxes on the counter.
Click to expand...

That was very kind of your vet.

I did expect to pay a lot as we had two Christmas Day exams at surgery plus all the rest.
When I spoke to the vet on the phone before collecting Jabu I did get the impression that maybe they thought we were being too anxious!

Well we do try not to be over anxious and to be honest her symptoms both Christmas Eve and last night I don't know how anybody could NOT be anxious. I wouldn't want my worst enemy to be in that state.

We both prefer to keep well away from Vet surgery apart from vaccinations and really necessary treatments. So for us to call the vet we had felt it was necessary.

Anyway we are so very happy that she is ok and pain free, long may it last.


----------



## dawnwynne

Glad to here Jabu is okay....I know how stressful that can be. One of my dogs is getting up there in age and I'm not so sure how I will cope when he gets sick...probably just as you have!

Hopefully you all have a stress free night!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Rita

Glad to hear she's a bit better. We all worry about them, because they can't tell us what's wrong, can they?

Hope things carry on in a positive light.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Rita (& Judy),

Glad to hear that all appears to be "tickety-boo and hunky-dory". :wink: 

It's just a shame that confirmation came in at the tune of a fair few squids. :? 8O 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Sharnor

Hi Rita

I am pleased that your little one is not in pain now. They are such a worry. There might have been a slight blockage which she passed herself you know. Hope you all had a good nights sleep last night.

Fingers crossed that everything is fine now.

Sharon


----------



## patp

Hi Rita - glad to hear Jubilile is showing signs of improvement.

If she is better on the calming medication that may give you and indication that stress is involved in her symptoms.

As I think I have mentioned before, Gypsy got a stomach ulcer when we were renting the house out to go full timing. She just picked up on all our stress :roll: She was also ill when Chris went in to have both his knees replaced and while he was just out of theatre the cat came in with a thorn sticking out of his eyeball!!!

Some dogs are extremely sensitive. I could quote case after case of behaviour problems that were related to the stress that the dog was living under. Your vet has mentioned not to pay too much attention to her when she is poorly so they may suspect anxiety? It is so difficult to do isn't it?

You could try some DAP. Also try to get her involved in all the things she enjoys to lift her emotions.

Best Wishes


----------



## zulurita

Thanks everyone.

Jabu was fine once home, seemed relaxed all evening and has had a good sleep (and us :wink: ).

So hopefully all will be well now.

Now going to take her for a walk.


----------



## GypsyRose

Rita!! Only just seen this (we are away at the Southsea Rally)....poor Jabu!! Just read all the posts and am so relieved to hear that all seems ok now?? Paws crossed for her from the Awesome Threesome!! 
Poor Judy too...she doesn't get as much sympathy as Jabu I notice!! :lol: 
Have a very Happy New Year!! Ana and Paul xxx


----------



## patnles

Pleased to see that Jabu is much better and hope she continues to improve. 
Lesley


----------



## LadyJ

Glad to see Jabu is now ok Rita and hope Judy is ok as well after her fall.


Jacquie


----------



## zulurita

GypsyRose said:


> Rita!! Only just seen this (we are away at the Southsea Rally)....poor Jabu!! Just read all the posts and am so relieved to hear that all seems ok now?? Paws crossed for her from the Awesome Threesome!!
> Poor Judy too...she doesn't get as much sympathy as Jabu I notice!! :lol:
> Have a very Happy New Year!! Ana and Paul xxx


I know Ana, once our pets are ill we forget about ourselves etc.

Judy is doing ok but does have back pain. However I was concerned about her wrist and wanted to take her to the minor injury unit on Christmas Eve.

However Judy wasn't having any of it!! Finally today I did get her to go to the minor injury unit.

Once there the x-ray was closed and because the injury was now over 48 hrs old (actually over a week) we had to see the GP.

Luckily surgery not far away and Judy didn't have to wait too long to see the doctor. So he wanted an X-ray.

Turns out I was right to be concerened and she has a fracture of the left Radius. Lucily not displaced, but then I didn't think it was.

So now Judy has a backslab on the arm and a fracture clinic appointment on Monday.

Jabulile has been absolutely fine today and enjoyed her walks, she is snoring her little head off as I type this.

Jabu I think must have been really shocked by Judy's fall and of course I had to put her in another room when the paramedic came. Judy was in a lot of pain and I hadn't wanted to move her until I was sure all was ok. So by the time I had covered her up as it was so cold, the paramedic was there. Jabu must have felt a bit left out of things for awhile.

Oh well it was certainly an eventful christmas!


----------



## Hezbez

Glad to hear Jabu is feeling better. They are such a worry aren't they!
And thank goodness you got Judy to go to the Doctor!

Have a good New Year.


----------



## GypsyRose

Hope that the three of you have a less eventful n Yr!! Glad that Judy (finally!) took your advice!! :roll: Sounds so painful!!
As for Jabu, thank goodness she is better now, things do upset them greatly...I dislocated my knee a few years ago and guess who was violently sick....our little Gizzie!! :lol: 
Have a truly great 2010!! Ana xxx


----------



## zulurita

And a Very Happy New Year to you Ana and Paolo and cuddles for the doggies also.

Jabu had another good night  

Judy I have yet to see this morning.


----------



## IrishHomer

I just came on this thread today and I read through with a rising sense of dread but, to my delight, Jabulile ism ok at the end of it! Phew! Lovely little dog I have enjoyed her pics before. Hapy New Year to you and Judy, hope she gets better soon. I enjoy your albums so travel more and post some soon.

Irishhomer :wave: HNY to Mavis


----------



## zulurita

IrishHomer said:


> I just came on this thread today and I read through with a rising sense of dread but, to my delight, Jabulile ism ok at the end of it! Phew! Lovely little dog I have enjoyed her pics before. Hapy New Year to you and Judy, hope she gets better soon. I enjoy your albums so travel more and post some soon.
> 
> Irishhomer :wave: HNY to Mavis


Thanks,

We are very happy Jabulile is still ok.

Must admit I was in tears on Wed morning when we left her at the vets, as I had watched her in distress until quite late. So was dreading what the vet might find.

So relieved it was just stress ( I say just stress but obviously it affected her badly).

When Jabu first had pain re her arthritis we thought we knew the symptoms to look for and start treatment accordingly.

So her first set of symptoms we thought were down to the arthritis! but not so!


----------



## zulurita

Jabulile was good for two weeks and then had another bad day.

Today we were at the vets and she had another physical exam and stomach was tender.

Then the vet told us that her Pancreatic blood test was elevated! (we hadn't seen him during the last episode) and he said the blood result had come back a week ago!!

To be told TWO weeks ago that ALL reults were normal! I am a little annoyed, more so that they did not contact us when this blood result came back abnormal!!

At least now we have a cause for her pain and distress! and appropriate treatment.

Not just stress then!


----------



## dawnwynne

I can certainly understand your frustration and I hope you told them so too.

But glad you know now and she can get treated.


----------



## carolgavin

Thats terrible, the poor dog could have been treated and be well on the way to a complete recovery. Hoping she is now being treated appropriately and recovers soon.


----------



## zulurita

Yes it is a great shame  

Jabuile had been tender in the stomach on one examination at the start of all this. And they were obviously thinking of pancreatitis as that is why they took bloods and it was one of the tests.

It is a pity we didn't have the Omeprazole a little earlier and when they did give it to us, it is a pity they didn't give her enough to cover her until the Pancreatic result came back!

But the last thing they said to us 2 weeks ago was ALL results are normal!

We are mightily relieved to get to the bottom of it and even more so that Jabulile is comfortable now and not distressed.

We can be even more thankful she isn't worse because a friends dog was a lot worse in 2008 and died from Pancreatitis.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Hi Rita

Sabre sends his love :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## locovan

Im so glad you know the truth and Jabuile will have her treatment she needs to make her better.
You can sleep easier tonight Rita.


----------



## Rapide561

*Jabu*

Rita....does that mean that Jenny and Jabu have the same condition?

Russell


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rita

I'm afraid I would have been really cross with the vet over being told the wrong information, but at least you have now got it, so hopefully with the proper treatment Jabulile will soon be back to her old self and not in pain anymore.

I hope Judy has recovered as well.


----------



## zulurita

clianthus said:


> Hi Rita
> 
> I'm afraid I would have been really cross with the vet over being told the wrong information, but at least you have now got it, so hopefully with the proper treatment Jabulile will soon be back to her old self and not in pain anymore.
> 
> I hope Judy has recovered as well.


I am VERY cross now I am at home.

At the vets I was so relieved that they found a cause and I wasn't being labelled neurotic :wink: and pleased that Omeprazole would help along with low fat diet.

So no bad treats for Jabulile, she will be upset at that, as she has a few people on the fields she goes up to, begging!

It is so lovely to see her comfortable this evening. 

Judy is doing ok thanks, arm less of a problem than the ribs. But will try to do too much!

Russell: Yes looks like they have the same thing but with Jabulie she was only off her food one night, no vomiting and no diarrhoea. So hopefully not as bad as some. Her distress because of the pain was the main symptom.

Sabre: Ah, thanks.


----------



## Briarose

Hi Rita I am so sorry to hear this, and I feel really annoyed that you weren't told about the blood tests............I can't understand why they didn't contact you.

That said I am glad that at least now you know what is wrong and fingers crossed that the treatment will now helo.

Take care Nette xxx


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Rita, only just seen your post.
Its so worrying when our beloved pets become ill as they cannot tell what is wrong. We changed our vet when otto was poorly , we were glad we did as the care we recieved from the new vet excellent.
Hope Judy is on the mend. Take care.
Rich , Lin and Muffie


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Rita & Judy,

So as not to repeat myself, please >>See Here<<

Kindest regards,

Jock.

P.S. Sorry to hear that you were both given a bum steer by the vet, with regards to Jabulile's condition. 8O 8O 8O


----------



## GypsyRose

Rita, just read this update, I am also annoyed that you were not told by the vet!! :evil: Poor Jabu!! However, now that you are aware of the problem, hopefully Jabu won't have the pain again.
We had a Lhasa Apso who had this condition as he got older but he lived many happy years after being diagnosed. Diet is important as you already know. Little Lee (as we called him!) had well over a year with Gypsy Rose and was a wonderful big brother to her!! Hugs to the lovely Jabu. xx


----------



## patp

Hi Rita
So sorry to hear of your experience and completely sympathise with your anger. I am, at the moment, in dispute with my vet over their incompetence.
I can tell you what probably happened in Jabulile's case.
Vet A takes the blood and gets the nurse to send it off to the lab. He then sees x number of dogs, cats, rabbits etc. The blood tests come back from the lab and are put in his tray along with all the other blood tests from all the other pets he has seen. 
The tests he sees are all normal.
The important test takes longer than the rest and goes in his tray along with all the other pet's tests. He may, by now have gone on holiday or moved practice even. Someone files it.

I am now of the opinion that in these modern, multi vet, practices we must be insistent on seeing the same vet. This should, preferably, be one of the partners (partners stay with the practice). We should remember that they are very very busy and deal with life and death situations on a daily basis. I now chase up every test and question every decision.

My practice has been taken over by CVS (quoted on the Stock Exchange!). The partner I used to see has left. I am, therefore, looking for another vet. I know that my old practice is going to have a high turnover of vets. 
Rumour has it that one of the old partners is setting up on his own about twelve miles from me. He might get my business.

Hope Jabulile continues to improve. It is a very painful condition


----------



## zulurita

Thanks everyone.

Patp: Our vets also have new vets so we did try to see the same vet.

On the day that Jabulile had to stay at the surgery for her Scan we first were told that they were waiting for the pancreatic blood result but they implied it would be later that day.

So when we collected jabulile and told all results ok we assumed (wrongly as it turns out) that included the pancreas test.

I will have to say something on our next visit regarding this. It should be routine practice that ABNORMAL blood results are acted upon and owners contacted or at least make sure owners phone in to find out. 

If Jabulile hadn't been poorly again we would not have known that the blood test was abnormal.


----------



## DABurleigh

"I will have to say something on our next visit regarding this. It should be routine practice that ABNORMAL blood results are acted upon and owners contacted or at least make sure owners phone in to find out."

Rita,

Absolutely. As a suggestion, rather than complain I would ask them their practice policy here. When clear on that, you than THEN ask them why it was not followed in your case, and take things from there.

Dave


----------



## zulurita

DABurleigh said:


> "I will have to say something on our next visit regarding this. It should be routine practice that ABNORMAL blood results are acted upon and owners contacted or at least make sure owners phone in to find out."
> 
> Rita,
> 
> Absolutely. As a suggestion, rather than complain I would ask them their practice policy here. When clear on that, you than THEN ask them why it was not followed in your case, and take things from there.
> 
> Dave


That is a good idea Dave, thanks


----------

